

To Save Wildlife, and Tourism, Kenyans Take Up Arms - benjaminfox
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/30/world/africa/to-save-wildlife-and-tourism-kenyans-take-up-arms.html?pagewanted=all

======
hoop
This is noble and all, but remind me why this belongs on HackerNews?

